# Moss ID



## RuiEstrelinha (Feb 23, 2004)

I collected these two types (I think...) of moss (I think....).

Can someone help to identify them?

You can see one photo here: http://www.xpto.net/@/musgos_id.jpg

Best regards,


----------



## brianclaw (May 17, 2005)

They look more like a Fissidens species to me... But I'm probably wrong...


----------

